# Car Forums > Automotive News >  VW Appoints Porsche CEO to Succeed Diess After Tumultuous Tenure

## ganesh

I wonder how this will affect Porsche's entry to F1 ?

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/artic...amed-successor

----------


## Buster

Wait, Porsches are just fancy VWs?

AND LAMBORGHINIS TOO?!

what the fuck is going on!

----------


## The_Penguin

> Wait, Porsches are just fancy VWs?



And some VWs are cheaper Audis. Welcome to German cars.

----------


## Buster

> And some VWs are cheaper Audis. Welcome to German cars.



I remember making fun of the US car companies for being brand engineering whores. No it's the Europeans that are the worst.

----------


## Inzane

> I remember making fun of the US car companies for being brand engineering whores. No it's the Europeans that are the worst.



Nah, you can’t beat GM pushing the same outdated platform across 5-6 brands for 15-20 years.
3800 v6 check, 4 speed auto check, delco stereo check, couch soft seats and suspension check, etc.

----------


## danno

Seems to work for Toyota.

----------


## davidI

> I remember making fun of the US car companies for being brand engineering whores. No it's the Europeans that are the worst.



Seat, Skoda, and VW all make the same type of vehicle on the same platforms with the same engines but different build/material quality, technology, luxury, etc.

While vehicle shopping here I actually quite liked it once I understood it since you can basically determine the vehicle style / engine you want and then just decide on the body style you prefer based on their basic, moderate, or luxury kit (not that VW is "luxury" per se but they're pretty solid vehicles).

----------

